# XE 90 pressure switch error code



## Singerboy (Nov 21, 2011)

I have had twenty some years experience in the hvac field, but havent done it for fifteen yrs. I looked at a buddies furnace today, trane XE 90, started the cycle, everything ran fine. Good ignition, good flame, etc. When the main blower started, I noticed the draft inducer seemed to pick up rpms as well, didnt know if that was part of the design. Shortly after the main blower came the lights started flashing three times"pressure switch error". But the stumper was that the furnace kept running, it didnt kill the burner. I cycled the t stat several times waiting each time for the furnace to stop, same thing each time,  error code, but flame and blower stay on. Apparently my expertise is somewhat dated, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 21, 2011)

Look around at some of the other posters questions on the exact same problum and see what they did to fix it.
That's a really old system that always had trouble. It's been  replaced with XR95 and the parts info and even the manuals are getting hard to find for that old one.


----------



## Singerboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Joe. I had looked around a bit before signing up. It seems most of the questions talk about three flashes and no heat. Aside from the three flashes this furnace seems to be operating properly.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 22, 2011)

HVAC repair questions? Ask an HVAC technician ASAP

Check this site out, there's live Trane service people on line.


----------

